# Shell Technician



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

SHELL TECHNICIAN built 1982 at Clelands yard, Wallsend. yard #356, 1599tns built for coastal trading she carry's crude and white oil products. Sold and re-named in 1993. Seen discharging at Avonmouth in 1989.
photo courtesy P.W.Hobday.


----------

